# Free to good home



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

I got this thing from a Home Owner whose general contractor never returned to complete a job. She went through the court and gained custody of this snake he left there. I completed the job and she gave it to me. It has a 2" cutter head on it with i think 100 or 150 foot of cable, its a MyTanik. Everything works. I disconnected the air pedal and bypassed the air pedal switch but it does work and it can be re installed. Both forward and backwards works on it. It has one kink in the cable. Self feeder works. You pay shipping and its yours. 

I must warn you this thing likes to knot up and grab your arm. I done it several times. My wife was on the job the last time it grabbed my hand, took 2 men to get me lose. She freaked out and wanted to scrap it, I would rather give it to someone who may can use it.

Can not get picture to upload. If interested look here top left is like the one I have. Can probably email or im on phone the picture.

https://www.google.com/search?q=myt...OqyATF3IHgDQ&ved=0CAkQ_AUoAg&biw=1280&bih=933


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

This one?


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd take it if I was closer


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Thats the one


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

that is probably why the contractor left it on the job,
it bit him for the last time...:laughing:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's a great machine. Cables are around 200 a pop. I have an M81 and been using it for years. I'll take it if it's still available. PM sent


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Responded to your pm


----------

